# Wild ponies



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello. Our wire haired vizsla will be coming home soon. We live in the new forest with wild ponies, cows, donkeys, deer and pigs. Has anyone any tips on how to safely introduce and train him around them. I'll be taking him out there as soon as I can and making it clear he's to go nowhere near him (she says with misplaced confidence no doubt!). Any tips though from any similar situations? Thanks so much.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd never heard of the New Forest before, but it looks like a really cool place to raise a vizsla! I'd say lots of on lead exposure to the animals and work on recall, as well as other basic obedience, from day one and you'll find the situation very manageable. Don't feel the need to overcorrect his interest at first--in fact I'd use his pointing instinct to your benefit and if/when he points any of those animals, just be quiet with him, stroke his side, and then move on when you're ready. 

Please post pics once you get him!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a long line, sit and stay is how I introduced Ruby to fell ponies in our area (Lake District), same with cows, sheep etc. She soon got the idea , Elvis the same


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

That middle picture with the close-up cows is frame-worthy


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Great advice thank you! And what lovely pictures!


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

How fab - love the New Forest when we lived nearby, had many a ride out there with horses, dogs, cycling  

We've used a 10ft line with our puppy on every single walk out from 8 weeks old, leaving it trailing - it's a thin 6mm yacht rope and we just stand on it when we think he's going too far ahead, won't sit or any distractions we feel he shouldn't be going too near. We asked for sits and made him sit (and now to a whistle) every time a cyclist comes past, jogger, horses etc. He never knew the line was there as too interested in smells and so when you do pick up the end and say 'this way' or 'let's go' he learnt that from the line and now uses those commands without the line (he's only 5.5 months old) I fully expect to go back to using the line (albeit a longer one!) when he tests his teenager boundaries! It's great for backing up meaning what you say! He now looks back to me for direction and waits when he sees a jogger/cyclist etc and learning to sit from distance  Have fun with the freedom of the open spaces - young puppies don't go far to begin with, so lots of changes of directions if you see a group of ponies from young will help. I bet he'll be fab the more you get him out there the better too.


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

That's great thank you. Today I actually found a local dog training school that run a specific class for new forest dogs to help them in that environment which I think is amazing.


----------

